# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  حسان القضاة تفضل لهون

## هدوء عاصف

*

مساء الورد للجميع ولحسان ...
بداية كيفكم؟ كلكم؟
ثانياً ... كيفك حسان؟

لازم تعرف يا حسان اني ما بسمح ولا بأي حال انك تخش وتطلع بدون ما تسلم ع صحابك ، يا رجل اقلها قول مرحبا ، بلاش مرحبا مسامحك يا سيدي بس على الاقل قول هاي ، احم ، تنحنح ، حسسنا انك عايش ، بستنى ردك يا كبيرررررر ... وفيييييييع يا رفيييييييع 

يلا كل الاعضاء يدخلوا هون وينادوا معي على حسان بلكي سمع صوتنا .. ولإنو صوتك مش للبيع لازم الكل ينادي*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير،،،
لك يا هدوء حبرا تعتق نداءً فوق نداءِ من بَعد نداء...
فأين أين أنت يا حسان ومتى!...
.
اتمنى أن تكون بخير
 يا مبحراً في كل الأرجاء،
هات من لدنك كلمة للحصن هذا المساء!...
.
أمنياتي لك حسان،
.
هو إجابة لنداء فخر المنتدى"هدوء عاصف"
.
دمت مبدعا وجامعاً "هدوء"

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تسلملي تسلملي يا غالي ويا اغلى الغوالي يا "قلعتي ابدية" دائماً انت السباق لتلبية النداء ، والله كنت عارف انك رح تكون اول المجيبين ، الله ينور عليك يا كبييييير 

ووييييييييييييييين الباقيين؟ هااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ليش هو كان هووون وما حكا له له 

وينك حسان بس طمنآ عنك 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حسان شو وينك حسان بس طمنا على اخبارك واخر امورك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*وردة وصديقة شكراً لتلبية النداء ما قصرتوا ... والاخ لا زال مطنششششششششش بس ما رح اهدا ولا اكن ورح اضل مستلمه لييجي ويرد ، انتو بس ضلكوا نادوا معي*

----------


## (dodo)

الوووووووو حسان معنا شايفينك بس عبرنا احكيلنا مرحبا هاي السلام عليكم

----------


## &روان&

الووووووووووووووووو حساااااااااااان
اين انت؟
 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ممممم إلي موضوع مُشآبه عآم 2009
ذكريآت*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *
> 
> مساء الورد للجميع ولحسان ...
> بداية كيفكم؟ كلكم؟
> ثانياً ... كيفك حسان؟
> 
> لازم تعرف يا حسان اني ما بسمح ولا بأي حال انك تخش وتطلع بدون ما تسلم ع صحابك ، يا رجل اقلها قول مرحبا ، بلاش مرحبا مسامحك يا سيدي بس على الاقل قول هاي ، احم ، تنحنح ، حسسنا انك عايش ، بستنى ردك يا كبيرررررر ... وفيييييييع يا رفيييييييع 
> 
> يلا كل الاعضاء يدخلوا هون وينادوا معي على حسان بلكي سمع صوتنا .. ولإنو صوتك مش للبيع لازم الكل ينادي*


مساء الورد يا كل الزوق .. كيفك مهندس .. شو اخبارك ... بتمنى انك بخير .. والله عارف اني مقصر كثير اخر فتره دخلت كم مره حضور تسجيل حضور وما شاركت زي الناس  :Icon3: 
انا الحمدلله عايش والحمدلله ومشتاق للمنتدى ولكل الاعضاء بس هيه الدنيا كثير بتسرقنا من احب الناس والاماكن النا.. ان شاء الله ما رح تطول الغيبات من هون ورايح
انته كيفك يا حلو .. بالاردن ولا وين .. حدد موقعك

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مساء الخير،،،
> لك يا هدوء حبرا تعتق نداءً فوق نداءِ من بَعد نداء...
> فأين أين أنت يا حسان ومتى!...
> .
> اتمنى أن تكون بخير
>  يا مبحراً في كل الأرجاء،
> هات من لدنك كلمة للحصن هذا المساء!...
> .
> أمنياتي لك حسان،
> ...


سيد الغموض .. كل الشوق والاحترام
للحصن كلمات .. قصائد واغنيات ..ستأتي بضجه ..بحب ..بسكآت

بتمنى تكون بخير صديقي
كل الاحترام

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *ليش هو كان هووون وما حكا له له 
> 
> وينك حسان بس طمنآ عنك 
> 
> *



مساء الخير صديقة .. الحمدلله انا بخير وشكرا لسؤالك
بتمنى انك بخير ولا تردي على محمود بده يلبسني حق عرب :SnipeR (38):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان شو وينك حسان بس طمنا على اخبارك واخر امورك


الله يسلمك يا وردة المنتدى الحمدلله انا بخير وشكرا لسؤالك

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *وردة وصديقة شكراً لتلبية النداء ما قصرتوا ... والاخ لا زال مطنششششششششش بس ما رح اهدا ولا اكن ورح اضل مستلمه لييجي ويرد ، انتو بس ضلكوا نادوا معي*


والله منا مطنش يا محمود هيه الظروف كانت هيك مع الاسف .. وتسلملي يا كبير :SnipeR (69):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> الوووووووو حسان معنا شايفينك بس عبرنا احكيلنا مرحبا هاي السلام عليكم


شكرا دودو ومرحبا وهاي والسلام عليكم وحلو توقيعك :SnipeR (37):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> الووووووووووووووووو حساااااااااااان
> اين انت؟


شكرا روان .. عدنا وان شاء الله ما يكون فيه غياب جديد

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *ممممم إلي موضوع مُشآبه عآم 2009
> ذكريآت*


هوه ال فيه عاده ببطلها :SnipeR (70):   وعلى اساس انت مقطعه المنتدى ردود ومشاركات :Icon28:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> هوه ال فيه عاده ببطلها  وعلى اساس انت مقطعه المنتدى ردود ومشاركات


*شوف مين بـ يحكي*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *شوف مين بـ يحكي*


هههههههه مهوه على اساس انت *مبتقليتها* بالمنتدى  :Db465236ff: 
لا تعايرني ولا اعايرك :SnipeR (7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> هههههههه مهوه على اساس انت *مبتقليتها* بالمنتدى 
> لا تعايرني ولا اعايرك


*ممممممم
أشتآق المكآن لَك سيده*

----------

